# Piper NFL Survivor Pool



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Alright Gentlemen football season is less than a month away so it's time again for the Puff Piper NFL Survivor Pool. If you've never played before, the goal is to pick one team each week that you think will win that week's game. After you have used a team once you can't use them again. If your team loses you will get a strike. After you receive two strikes you're out. The last one standing will receive a tin of tobacco from each of the losers.

This year we are doing 2 strikes before elimination. Your pick must be in before 1 PM Eastern Time for the Sunday games. If there are teams that play on Thursday night or some other night before Sunday that you want to use you must pick them before the start of that game.

Unfortunately, we did have one dead beat last year who didn't step up and fulfill his obligation so I am requiring at least one trade with 100% Positive Trader Feedback to play.

I set the group up on Yahoo so you will need a yahoo account to log in, and please use the name you use on Puff when you create your fantasy name, just so we know who everyone is.

Yahoo! Sports Fantasy Survival Football
The Group ID # is 3066 
The password is peterson.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

im up for it...


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*I have signed up!!!!!*


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I shall donate another tin this year.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in as well!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

You know I'm in. Gotta show a better showing than I did last year... :lol:


----------



## Tailchaser (Dec 1, 2011)

I signed up.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Tailchaser said:


> I signed up.





Commander Quan said:


> I am requiring at least one trade with 100% Positive Trader Feedback to play.


John I'd love to have you, but I need to complete a trade in the next couple weeks. The Newbie Sampler Trade would be a great place to start if you don't have access to trade forum yet.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I count 9 participants in the pool so far. This will serve as a friendly bump for those who didn't see the announcement before. Lots of fun and everyone has a chance to come out on top. Anyone else care to try their luck?


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Bump. 

10 is a pretty good turnout so far, but there is still room for more.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

One week till Kickoff


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*You guys want my address now or do you want to wait until it's official???*


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> You guys want my address now or do you want to wait until it's official???


I have some Mixture 79 i need to dump so post it now if ya want. :tongue1:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Troutman22 said:


> I have some Mixture 79 i need to dump so post it now if ya want. :tongue1:


I think I'll pass on that one for now. On second thought, let's make it forever! LOL!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

My pick is in - quite the upset special as it appears I went with the top % pick lol.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

All picks need to be in by 1PM Eastern time Sunday.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

My pick is in as well!

Tomorrows game is not part of the pool!


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

I've got my pick in for this week and already have my pick for next week ready!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

My pick is in. I decided to use M. Vick while he's before he gets beat up again this year.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Since he doesn't meet the requirements Tailchaser has been removed from the pool.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there a way o look at everyone's picks?


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Not until the picks are locked.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, Michael Vick is doing his damnedest to make me get a strike this week.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Week 1 done and everyone is still perfect.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> Week 1 done and everyone is still perfect.


Commander, maybe I'm wrong but how about to nights two games??? Does anyone have any of them???


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

No one picked any of the teams playing tonight.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I picked NE and they lost - how does this work now?

After getting a lucky win last week (DET) I thought I shouold take NE and rest easy. HAHAHA right.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Well you're supposed to have 1 strike, but for some reason the yahoo site isn't showing that yet. One more and you're eliminated. 

This was a wild week, lots of upsets and games that came down to the last seconds.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Definitely some surprising wins and losses in week 2


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like I'll be paying out this time. Good luck to everyone still in the chase!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Another crazy weekend - Im hanging on by a thread lol.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Commander Quan,

After tonight's game, is it possible for you to give us an update on member standings? I would really appreciate that!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

No one picked either of the teams that play tonight (Monday) so as of week 3 the standings are

Zero Strikes
mikebjrtx

1 Strike
AgentJuggernaut
bigdaddysballerz	
Commander Quan 
Deuce 
JohnnyFlake 
Troutman22

Eliminated 
Machurtado	
Adam


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> No one picked either of the teams that play tonight (Monday) so as of week 3 the standings are
> 
> Zero Strikes
> mikebjrtx
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up Commander! Very interesting!!!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

No change this week.



Commander Quan said:


> No one picked either of the teams that play tonight (Monday) so as of week 3 the standings are
> 
> Zero Strikes
> mikebjrtx
> ...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Week 5 Standings

Zero Strikes
mikebjrtx

1 Strike
AgentJuggernaut
Commander Quan
Deuce
JohnnyFlake
Troutman22

Eliminated
Machurtado
Adam
bigdaddysballerz


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Who won last year?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

bigdaddychester won last year.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know what to gripe about more. the fact that Miami started playing good or that Cincy couldn't put anything together at all yesterday......sheeesh! And I really wanted to win again this year. Nothing beats the feeling that you're about to receive packages that are filled with some great tobacco.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought so - sorry Brian. Looks like we will crown a new champion this year.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Down goes another one thanks to the Bungels.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

That was a close one this week. With 4 people picking AZ, Mike could have easily been the last one standing.



Commander Quan said:


> Week 6 Standings
> 
> Zero Strikes
> mikebjrtx
> ...


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I havent checked to see if anyone got knocked out this week. I hope nobody took Dallas.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well it is down to the final 3 - all with one strike.

Duece
mikebjrtx
Troutman22

Good Luck Duece and mikebjrtx!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Thanks for updating this. The only times I've thought about it I've been on my phone which is a PITA to type on. 

Good luck guys.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lets go Rams! Lets go Rams! :spank:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ugh, sorry Duece - a tie??? Crazy.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just to update for those following - We both snuck out a win so Week 12 here we come.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Nice Job guys.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I won't be rooting for Scotch next week


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

HAH - we both took Denver so week 13 here we come.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Great job guys! Good luck to the both of you making it through 17!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Troutman22 said:


> HAH - we both took Denver so week 13 here we come.


I was rooting for myself. You just got caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Good grief. Haven't one of you guys lost yet? I've got a envelope of Paladin boxed up ready to send to the winner.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I say if they both loose this weekend, the send all of us a tin!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

bigdaddychester said:


> I say if they both loose this weekend, the send all of us a tin!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Seconded. :lol:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

What does happen if the last 2 are eliminated at once? Old timey bare knuckle boxing match?


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not sure but I think the system gives them another week to determine a winner.....but I could be wrong


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Personally, I love bigdaddychester's idea!!!*


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL @ bare knuckle fight!!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hahaha we both took Buffalo today! Ummm, go Bills?


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I think we should start betting on which week we'll have a winner!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

YAY ITS OVER!!!!! Congrats Mike! Send out those PM and get your winnings.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Stupid tie.... cost me a chance wtf is that about? oh well winnings will go out to mike this week and nice win


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sent today first class mail. Let me know when it arrives. Enjoy!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Ya!, I forgot to post that mine went out yesterday. Please advise when it lands!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

John's package showed up today with extra
Thanks


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Enjoy My Friend!!!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Got the package from Scotch
Thanks


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Mike got yours out today here's the tracking # 9505 5000 1872 2350 0001 30


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's on it's way Mike.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

One more loser has sent his out...

9405 5036 9930 0258 2370 04


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Got this from Mac


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Adam blew me up


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Mike that is quickly becoming one of my favorite tobaccos. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Derrick's came today also


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Mike, I apologize. I thought I had sent my package to you before christmas. I hopped in my truck to get a cd and saw the package in the back seat so I ran to the post office and mailed it out mere moments ago. DC# 0312 0090 0000 9705 5742.

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Got Brian's package. He overdid it as well


----------

